# Builders challenge, The gauntlet has been thrown



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The unofficial 2011 MLS builder's challenge. Goal- to build it fast, build it good, AND build it cheap - see: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/118785/afv/topic/Default.aspx


A similar challenge issued on another forum already has 8 folks signed up. How many here are brave enough to try?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, good luck! I'm afraid I already have my winter project ready to put together and I am having a rough go finding any free time to build it but I will look forward to seeing what you guys construct!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Not even time to build a switchman's shanty or tool house, Steve? C'mon, you can do that... just multitask on the throne.... hehehe


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Im gonna try a build.

Didnt think i knew how AAAAAAAAA


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to see a photo of his "gauntlet".


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Careful what you wish for Marty.....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09 Jan 2011 06:40 AM 
I want to see a photo of his "gauntlet". 



















Which one?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 
A pair of the bottom one please along with a matching suit of armor and a nice helm to go with it. I'd be the best looking knight on the list field at Pennisc this Summer! 

Chas


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the top gauntlet may have been previously owned by one Frederick Kruger. 

Still trying to come up with an idea. 

David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay Mik; 

I'm in. Decided I will build an "Obstruction Removal" vehicle for my Brandywine & Gondor RR freight train. In Middle Earth, "obstructions" are usually nasty things like balrogs, trolls, bands of orcs, sundry rogue dragons, and some new critters that Sauron managed to breed before the "unfortunate" meltdown of the Ring of Power. Handbell choir practice was cancelled for tonight, so I will have time to look through my piles of junk for likely parts. If I have enough stuff for this vehicle, I'll take photos and post a Challenge 2011 thread once things are under way. I suppose my model is also the prototype, since there are no prototypes for railroads in Middle Earth. 

I'll file this under both of your threads. 

Yours, 
David Meashey 

P.S. Didn't think that I'd be posting right under my other post.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

COOL, My son Wil would love those.


----------

